# Trial in Lübeck und Umgebung?



## jan_hl (2. September 2008)

Moin,

gibts eigentlich Trialer in Lübeck und Umgebung? Ich wohne seit knapp zwei Jahren in der Innenstadt und hab leider bislang noch niemanden gesehen 

Da ich wieder einsteigen möchte, würde ich mich über Kontakt zu ein paar Leuten freuen


----------



## Sebastian G (20. September 2014)

Hey Leute. Gibt es mittlerweile Trialer in Lübeck?

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich mal jemand meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo 06 (20. Februar 2015)

Moin!
Bin vor einiger zeit nach Lübeck gezogen, und würde gern wieder mit trial loslegen. Gibts hier Fahrer?

LG
André


----------



## Toby_S (23. Februar 2015)

Moin André,
hier gibts tatsächlich Fahrer  
Sebastian und ich sind, wenn es nicht regnet, meistens Samstags unterwegs. Vielleicht hast du Lust mitzufahren? Meld dich einfach per PM, dann können wir die Nummern austauschen.

Schöne Grüße, Toby


----------



## Echo 06 (22. Juni 2021)

Moin Leute, 

bin immernoch in Lübeck, aber wieder allein.

Gibts neue Fahrer?

Grüße!


----------



## MarkoBerthold (23. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin ab kommenden Samstag eine Woche in der nähe von Lübeck im Urlaub. Habe mein Bike dabei, würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet. Zeitlich bin ich felxibel...
MfG Marko


----------



## Echo 06 (30. September 2021)

Oh Mist, zu spät gesehen...hätte aber auch leider gar keine Zeit gehabt.
Bist du Samstag noch da?


----------



## MarkoBerthold (1. Oktober 2021)

Echo 06 schrieb:


> Oh Mist, zu spät gesehen...hätte aber auch leider gar keine Zeit gehabt.
> Bist du Samstag noch da?


Ja, aber ich glaube bis nach Lübeck kommen wir nicht mehr… wir waren wir Woche schon einmal da.. naja evtl. Beim nächsten mal.


----------

